
Ask HN: Are there still developpers using non-Apple laptops, and why? - paulintrognon
I code exclusivly on a Linux laptop and it feels like I am one of the few remaining ones.<p>I see far less developers using a PC nowadays ; all my developers friends are now using a mac, even the ones who were laughing about Apple&#x27;s computers 10 years ago.<p>It seems to me that diversity is important, that you should not have one company providing the same hardware for every developers (same reason I stick to Firefox: I think Chrome should not be the only browser for web development), eventhough I sometime envy iDevices&#x27; big batteries or slick designs.<p>So I would love to hear your opinion on this, I am the only one worrying about every developers using a mac? Should I really worry about it? Am I the only one sticking with a PC, just by philosophy?
======
icc97
I don't know where in the world you work - but it sounds very much like you're
in a bubble. In all the companies I've ever worked (for 18 years - banking,
stats and engineering) there was less than 10 Macs ever used. The majority of
those were by two Apple fanbois.

------
onion2k
_I think Chrome should not be the only browser for web development_

If you're a web developer you need to use all the browsers. If you're
developing for Chrome (or Firefox, or Edge, etc) then you aren't developing
for the web; you're developing for a particular browser, and that's not web
dev.

~~~
thepapanoob
well thats quite a debatable and questionable stance on the problem... chrome
has by far the best tooling & debugging of all browsers so using that for
developing is a no brainer.

BUT i totally agree that you should atleast test it on multiple browsers

------
trollied
I've used Macs for years. A couple of my juniors use Windows laptops, largely
because they're gamers and are used to Windows.

Dev tools are cross-platform, people should use the operating systems they're
most comfortable with.

------
newman8r
I own several macs, but I run linux on all of them. It's very unlikely I'll
buy macs again in the future. They've held up really well but I've moved on
from Apple's ecosystem.

~~~
paulintrognon
Why are you moving away from Apple's ecosystem?

~~~
newman8r
A few years ago I converted one of my MBPs to debian and it was an amazing
experience - I was a bit burned out, but switching to linux revitalized my
interest in computing. I learned a ton about the kernel, really stepped up my
knowledge in every area imaginable. It's a better experience for me in every
possible way.

